# (Software) Instalación Gentoo sobre RAID (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados Hermanos en la fe gentooniana :

En mi constante habre por adquirir conocimiento acabo de hacer una instalacion muy sencilla con esta guia :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

Use el mismo patron de particionamiento que el handbook o sea :

1.- Boot

2.- swap

3.- root

Al parecer todo esta en orden, la pregunta es..... como verificar el correcto funcionamiento de mi instalacion ? 

Se supone que RAID 1 son discos espejos entonces ambos discos tienen lo mismo no?

Que sucede cuando un disco falla ? se hace necesario cambiarlo ?

Como saber si estan los discos sincronizados ?

uuuy hnos, tengo muchas dudas verdad ?

Todos los comentarios son bienvenidos!

Muchas gRacias!

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, los software raid te dejan seguir viendo los discos, lo que significa que podrias montar ambos discos y chequear la data, modificar algo en el raid, y ver si en ambos discos pasa lo mismo, me explico?

te diria que lo podes portar a raid1 desde un setup ya hecho, duplicando el disco, y creando el raid con md

me olvide... teoricamente vos booteas de un disco fisico o no? y dmraid hace lo suyo y copia el resto a la otra particion, no deberias tener que reemplazar nada

----------

## Stolz

En el propio enlace que comentas indican cómo conocer el estado de los raids:

```
# cat /proc/mdstat
```

Tambien pues obtener información con el modo monitor del comando mdadm. Consulta

```
# man mdadm
```

Para ser notificado por email cuando un raid falle añade a /etc/mdadm.conf una linea como esta:

MAILADDR tu-direccion@de.email.com

y luego ejecuta

```
# rc-update add mdadm default

# /etc/init.d/mdadm start
```

Cuando falla un disco  de un raid 1 lo que sucede es que te quedas sin redundancia. ¿Es necesario cambiarlo? No, el sistema sigue funcionado, pero si quieres vover a tener la tranquilidad de que tu sistema tiene copia, más te vale reemplazar el disco.

----------

## galidor

Existe la posibilidad de añadir un SPARE DISK. Este disco quedaría con los cabezales aparcados a la espera de un fallo en alguno de los discos del RAID 1 y en tal caso pasaría a ser sincronizado desde el disco que queda en buen estado.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> En el propio enlace que comentas indican cómo conocer el estado de los raids:
> 
> ```
> # cat /proc/mdstat
> ```
> ...

 

Todos tienen la total y absoluta razon!!!

El RAID esta trabajando bien, sin problemas de ningun tipo. por lo que solo me asalta una ultima duda en este respecto.

al iniciar la maquina sale este error

mdadm : No array found in config file on automatically

quiero pensar que debo debinir mi array en /etc/mdadm.conf pero aun asi y sin definirlo esta bien montado y trabaja bien.

Como deberia definirlo ?

----------

## galidor

Así si no me equivoco:

```

# mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf

```

[/code]

----------

## Stolz

 *galidor wrote:*   

> Así si no me equivoco:
> 
> ```
> 
> # mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf
> ...

 

Correcto, pero ojo que esto sobrescribirá la dirección de correo para las notificaciones que he mencionado antes, recuerda volver a ponerla.

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Gracias a ustedes ya tengo mi maquina en raid1, ahora que precedimiento deberia seguir para añadir un tercer disco a mi raud ? o que deberia hacer para reemplazar un disco del raod ? he buscado algun manual para ello pero es algo escazo.

Saludos y gracias de antemano!

----------

## sag

Puede que esto te ayude

http://lopezivan.blogspot.com/2008/04/convertir-un-raid-1-un-raid-5-sin.html

----------

## sabueso

Hola. Tengo un problema con un raid 0.  Aparentemente uno de los discos tiene una falla fisica...

Me comentaron acerca de una empresa llamada Onretrieval pero antes de llamarles queria ver de otras opciones.

Se agradece el aporte.

Saludos.

----------

